

New York Times fails to redact NSA spy agent's name - DiabloD3
http://thedailybanter.com/2014/01/the-name-of-an-nsa-agent-exposed-in-poorly-redacted-snowden-document/

======
nmc
The poorly-redacted document is there: [http://cryptome.org/2014/01/nsa-
smartphones-analysis.pdf](http://cryptome.org/2014/01/nsa-smartphones-
analysis.pdf)

